

RIM's new CEO is already spouting nonsense - bdking
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/243587/rims-new-ceo-already-spouting-nonsense

======
nextparadigms
RIM changed nothing with this. If anything they made things worse by making
someone CEO with exactly the same "vision" as before, but with less experience
as a CEO of the company.

When I was talking to a RIM employee in 2009 about how big of a threat iPhone
and Android are to their business, I realized RIM was completely clueless
about the changes happening in the industry.

But that was 2009. It's 2012 and they still don't get it. RIM will get
acquired within 2 years, if anyone even wants to buy them by then.

------
joejohnson
>> ...sometimes we innovate too much while we are building a product.

Hahahaha. That's funny.

------
zmonkeyz
What really makes me laugh is when so many critics say "derp dey shud just
scrap BB10 and get Android". What a stellar and out-of-the-box idea. If they
go under then so be it but the market could use something different.

